# Don's Hobby Place '500'



## DonsHobbyPlace (Oct 23, 2008)

Saturday May 23rd at 5M. We will be hosting our first Don's Hobby Place '500'. 

This is a 500 lap timed endurance race. You will run 125 laps on each lane with your time from each lane added together for a overall total lap time. Because it is an timed endurance race, no backup car is allowed.

Entry fee is $20.00; $5 of the entry fee will go towards cash prize for first place winner.

We have a 4 lane 78' Carrera track using Trackmate timing software. Currently we are in the process of building a new drivers station using Parma controllers with XLR connectors and secondary posts for controllers with alligator clips.

You can see the track at www.donshobbyplace.org

Any type GT style closed cockpit car will be allowed.
Tires must be either rubber or silicone compound.
All four tires must make contact with track.
Two magnets maximum allowed.

Gears, axles, guides, braids, and wires may be modified or replaced by any manufacturer’s parts.

Motor must be standard can (FC-130) or slim can (FF-030) type with maximum 30,000 rpm.



We are located at: Don's Hobby Place
121 N. 15th Street
Chesterton, IN

(219) 926-9030


----------

